# Bobcats' playoff hopes take a hit; Jackson might sit the rest of the season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If the Charlotte Bobcats want Stephen Jackson to sit, they're going to have to make him sit.
> 
> Coach Paul Silas said it was a "distinct possibility," following a 111-88 loss to the Indiana Pacers, that Jackson could be shut down for the season. Jackson looked shocked when told that, and said despite the debilitating effects of a left hamstring strain, he's against it.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/03/24/2167308/bobcats-playoff-hopes-dwindling.html#ixzz1HW7Vf34X


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This would be a really big deal, except Jack is playing so badly it's probably a good thing if he sits. We traded away our chances at the playoffs, which I would not really mind if I thought we'd done well in the trades.


----------

